# Interpet T5 18w Compact Starter Unit



## DevilsAdvocate (19 Jan 2009)

Hi all,

Where the heck can I get a hold of one of these? I've tried a few places online now and all no longer have them in stock. Thanks for any help!

Rob.


----------



## vauxhallmark (19 Jan 2009)

Isn't the Interpet system that one starter can power any of their compact fluorescents? Sorry, not at home, so can't check my instructions, but try Interpet's website if you can find it.

Mark


----------



## Garuf (19 Jan 2009)

They don't make/ import them anymore since a change in legistration meant they had to be waterproof. Sorry, but unless charterhouse or your local pet shop has them you won't have any luck.


----------



## joanne (19 Jan 2009)

I have also been looking for one and found them here but p&p is Â£5.95

http://www.tamaraquatics.com/search.asp ... E+Lighting


----------



## DevilsAdvocate (29 Jan 2009)

Well I got hold of one of these from Tamar (they had 2 left!)

Got it a few days ago and it hasn't worked properly at all. The light won't catch and the glow plug just keeps flashing even after replacing it. Hopefully they will swap it for me


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2009)

Sounds like a duff ballast. You can get the ballasts cheaply from places like lampspecs but they wont be sealed like the interpet ones are.


----------



## james3200 (29 Jan 2009)

I think i have a couple, will let you know tonight


----------



## DevilsAdvocate (30 Jan 2009)

Well, Tamar are now out of stock, so will be receiving a refund instead, i'd much rather have had a working replacement   

Anyone able to help me source one now? Cheers.


----------



## joanne (8 Feb 2009)

These have them

http://finsrus.com/store/index.php?main ... cts_id=194


----------



## stephanie (16 Feb 2009)

Ebay does them


----------

